
Offer HN: Free logo design for an open source project - fairpx
At http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fairpixels.co, we help ambitious projects look less sucky through mainly logo and brand design as well as other design services.<p>We love open source, so we launched www.logodust.com a while ago and started open sourcing our own unused logo designs.<p>Today we want to expand our open source efforts and design an awesome logo for an Open source project that one of you is working on for free.<p>Here&#x27;s what to do:<p>1. Pitch your open source project in the comments and add a URL to your website&#x2F;github<p>2. The most upvoted project by this community, 48hours from posting this, wins the free logo design service.<p>3. Make sure we can contact you by having an email address on your website or your profile<p>Looking fwd checking all of your open source projects!
======
ashitlerferad
DebConf17 is looking for a logo (2 days left for proposals):

[https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf17/Artwork/LogoProposal...](https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf17/Artwork/LogoProposals)

The Debian long-term security support project is looking for a logo. Other
Debian related projects are looking for icons:

[https://wiki.debian.org/DebianArt/RequestArtwork](https://wiki.debian.org/DebianArt/RequestArtwork)

Tangentially related, the Debian release team is looking for release artwork
for Debian stretch:

[https://wiki.debian.org/DebianDesktop/Artwork/Stretch](https://wiki.debian.org/DebianDesktop/Artwork/Stretch)

~~~
jeanlucas
Really endorse this one, Debian project is giving to the community for years
and deserve giveback :)

------
Valodim
K-9 Mail, the single largest open source E-Mail client on Android, is in dire
need of a new logo!

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsck.k9](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fsck.k9)

Related info, I have been working on PGP/MIME support in K-9 full time since
January. Most of that work is already merged on master, and is going to make
it into a release very soon!

~~~
desdiv
What's wrong with the current logo? It looks great!

~~~
Valodim
It really sticks out in the launcher, next to a pile of material style icons
it just looks... old

~~~
dmd
"It really sticks out in the launcher" seems like a pro, not a con.

------
jcbeard
The RaftLib C++ library (and eventually with other language bindings) aims to
bring heterogeneous parallel programming to the masses. We get rid of any and
all explicit thread operators, by allowing users to build applications using
C++ iostream-like operators. Using our library you can build applications that
are as or more performant than you could build yourself with pthreads, but
with only a few lines of code. It's portable to Linux/OS X (windows support is
coming).

Project Page: [http://raftlib.io](http://raftlib.io) GitHub Page:
[https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib](https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib)
Wikipedia Page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RaftLib](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RaftLib)

Email is on my web page: [http://jonathanbeard.io](http://jonathanbeard.io)

Vote for me! We need a better logo!!

Thanks for reading. If you like it, please contribute. We're rolling out user
space threading right now, next project is to build back in accelerator
support.

~~~
jcbeard
Thank you! Really like mine. As luck would have it, the distributed daemon I
haven't released yet is called "oar" so it fits perfectly :).

------
kylemathews
Oh cool idea! GatsbyJS definitely needs one. All we've got right now is this
crappy thing I throw together in Inkscape :-)
[https://twitter.com/gatsbyjs](https://twitter.com/gatsbyjs)

Pitch: "Gatsby is a React.js static site generator. It transforms plain text
into dynamic blogs and websites using the latest web technologies."

[https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby)

------
unices
I like to propose Ledger ([http://ledger-cli.org](http://ledger-cli.org)), a
command-line double-entry accounting system, which is account and currency
agnostic, featuring filtered reports, budgeting, forecasting, time-keeping, a
Python module, and much more.

~~~
atmosx
Once you go ledger you never go back!

------
roschdal
HTML5 browser version of Freeciv:
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

------
sergiotapia
Hey thanks for the offer. I wrote an open source Elixir application called
Magnetissimo. It goes all over the internet, finds torrents and indexes them
in a simple to use UI with one-click download links.

Elixir was paramount for this project's simplicity. I leveraged GenServer and
the BEAM VM to effortlessly created different crawl queues that utilize all
the cpu's cores to maximize throughput. It's really really fast.

The idea is that anyone can clone the project, run it, and get upwards of 400+
torrents indexed per second immediately. Your own personal kickasstorrents. Or
host one for your friends and family.

Would love to add a logo to the project.

\- Screenshot:
[http://i.imgur.com/B9OFxTx.png](http://i.imgur.com/B9OFxTx.png)

\- Github:
[https://github.com/sergiotapia/magnetissimo](https://github.com/sergiotapia/magnetissimo)

\- License: MIT

------
Spare_account
How do you tell which is the most upvoted comment? Do you see comment scores?
I don't.

~~~
cusspvz
I don't have totally sure, but I think the comments are arranged by upvotes.

~~~
mashlol
I don't think they are, there's often comments at the top that are posted x
minutes ago where x < 10\. I don't think posts that new could have that many
votes. There's probably a weighting factor comparing votes to recency, maybe
other factors too.

~~~
fairpx
Thats my guess as well. Thats why we chose to give it a 48 hour wait, so when
the storm has settled, we can pick the top comment.

~~~
biot
Scores are available via the API... you should use that.

~~~
0942v8653
I don't think they are, if you mean this API: [https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/12372638.json?pri...](https://hacker-
news.firebaseio.com/v0/item/12372638.json?print=pretty)

Maybe you could send an email to hn@ycombinator.com

------
derekp7
Snebu ([http://www.snebu.com](http://www.snebu.com),
[https://github.com/derekp/snebu](https://github.com/derekp/snebu)), the
Simple Network Backup Utility, is a snapshot-style agentless backup system for
anything that supports GNU Find and Tar. It supports local and remote backups,
compression, and maintains a backup catalog in a database (sqlite). It will
eventually support encryption, cloud and tape storage, and direct backup of
KVM virtual machines.

I was thinking of having a logo representing a gear shift shown in reverse
(backup = reverse). But lately I was more thinking of a logo in the style of
Dr. Seuss character.

------
hartator
We don't have a logo yet!

Download an entire website from the Internet Archive Wayback Machine.

[https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-
downloader](https://github.com/hartator/wayback-machine-downloader)

------
slazaro
Off-topic (sorta): Is there any easy way to find out about this kind of open
source design offers? I think I might be interested in trying some and I
didn't even know all these existed.

How would I find out about more of them in the future?

~~~
linux-modder
Opensource project pages and most Open Source centric / leaning blogs are good
sources for info on these sorts of things.

------
ftfish
Botwiki (botwiki.org) is an open-source catalog of "friendly, useful, artistic
online bots", and tools and tutorials that can help you make them.

I started this project shortly before the recent hype around bots, and it
focuses mostly on the "indie" side of bots and botmaking, with things like
Monthly Bot Challenge (which is currently on hold, but resuming hopefully
soon), badges (using Mozilla's Open Badges), and soon, botmaking workshops.

Project's GitHub page:
[https://github.com/botwiki/botwiki.org](https://github.com/botwiki/botwiki.org)

------
themihai
WebAssembly(wasm) needs one
[https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/issues/112](https://github.com/WebAssembly/design/issues/112)

------
koolba
Please let it be Zookeeper!

[https://zookeeper.apache.org](https://zookeeper.apache.org)

I don't think they're looking for a new one but every time I see that logo I
think they should.

------
jaltekruse
Open Notebook is an application for helping math teachers create content for
their classes. It is designed to be extremely easy for non-technical users to
pick up in just a few minutes. The application allows creating documents for
print, or in the case of classrooms with students that have computers
accessible at home, the application doubles as an interactive environment for
students to complete their work for digital submission.

[http://opennotebookmath.com](http://opennotebookmath.com)

~~~
linux-modder
@jaltekruse, reach out to me at the email on my profile, I am starting up
similar stuff and may have some cross population ideas / leads

~~~
jaltekruse
@linux-modder would be great to exchange ideas. I see a public key on your
profile but no e-mail. Feel free to send me a message at the address listed on
my project homepage. developers AT opennotebookmath DOT com

------
supercoder
[http://mozilla.org](http://mozilla.org) apparently need one

------
marklmc
Amazing offer, thanks for the opportunity!

LentilDI is an ES6 Dependency Injection framework that aims to:

\- reduce the boilerplate in wiring stuff up

\- reduces the complexity of managing the ordering of dependencies.

\- make testing components easy and transparent

Github:
[https://github.com/magicmark/LentilDI](https://github.com/magicmark/LentilDI)

It's a hobby side project at the moment, but it's well tested and any
assistance/feedback would be great!

------
ga6840
Approach0 is willing to try a new logo design.

[https://github.com/approach0/search-
engine](https://github.com/approach0/search-engine)

Appeoach0 is a math-aware search engine. It is about to publish its first
source-code release very recently.

------
xando
vmprof could use a good logo

vmprof is a platform to understand and resolve performance bottlenecks in your
code. It includes a lightweight profiler for CPython 2.7, CPython 3 and PyPy
and an assembler log visualizer for PyPy.

recent updates [https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/08/pypy-tooling-
upgrade-j...](https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2016/08/pypy-tooling-upgrade-
jitviewer-and.html)

docs
[https://vmprof.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://vmprof.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

github [https://github.com/vmprof](https://github.com/vmprof)

------
antouank
Great work! Thanks for sharing your unused work.

My side project is a HN reader. (yeah, I know)
[https://hack.ernews.info](https://hack.ernews.info)

Some parts of the back-end are open source, and I intend to rewrite the front-
end in Elm and make it open source as well.

Maybe you want to try and make a more "modern" version of that classic "Y"
logo? So far I just used some principles from Google's material design, and a
free icon set. I'm trying to keep it as simple as possible, especially for
mobile users.

Happy to hear any comments/advice on the design.

------
hrjet
gngr[1] is a browser that champions privacy. It is a complete written-from-
scratch project, and not just a wrapper around existing layout engines.

Our current logo and website design, if you can call it that, is a developer
created, few days effort. We would be very happy with some professional design
help.

Notes:

* gngr is short for ginger, the spice.

* The theme would be "spicy, but not shiny".

[1]: [https://gngr.info](https://gngr.info) and
[https://github.com/uprootlabs/gngr](https://github.com/uprootlabs/gngr)

------
gnulnx
ZoneMinder, an open source video surveillance system. I recently redesigned
the website, but that was pretty easy compared to a logo.

[https://zoneminder.com](https://zoneminder.com) &
[https://github.com/ZoneMinder/ZoneMinder/](https://github.com/ZoneMinder/ZoneMinder/)

The contact form on the website works, but the email in my profile is probably
the better option.

Thank you!

------
ziegenberg
We are currently building the Charme API specification, a JSON based API
format that allows to build RESTful and RPC APIs, with support for result
streaming and synchronous as well as asynchronous communication.

We just finished the core spec and are currenrly working on protocol specific
specifications and the core extensions. A lot of work, so that we hadn't any
time to think about a logo (only a temporary one, to not to be a Twitter egg,
see @CharmeAPI).

Would be great if we could get a professional logo this way! More info:
charme.org

Thanks!

------
alexbaker
I work on Tasks, a GPLv3 licensed to-do list for Android. It is based on the
source code of a popular app that got bought out and shut down a few years
ago.

I have no design chops and the app doesn't really have any branding.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tasks](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tasks)

[https://github.com/tasks/tasks](https://github.com/tasks/tasks)

------
max0563
Coffer is a containerization platform for the minimalist. We are focused on
creating a straightforward platform for developers who need to work in
isolated development environments without the port forwarding and various
other complexities that come with other platforms.

[https://github.com/Max00355/Coffer](https://github.com/Max00355/Coffer)

Thanks for doing this

------
sn6uv
Mathics, a free and open source Mathematica interpreter is looking for its
first logo.

We're planning to release a 1.0 in the next few weeks and really need a logo
to accompany the release.

[http://mathics.github.io/](http://mathics.github.io/)

------
Rondom
Dokan Library (think FUSE for Windows) needs a new logo for their upcoming
1.0.0 release. [https://github.com/dokan-
dev/dokany/issues/243](https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany/issues/243)

------
ppymou
[https://ohsloth.com/](https://ohsloth.com/)

Ohsloth is an open source copy and paste manager that aims to provide
contextual actions based on snippet content.

It is still super early but it definitely could use some design love!

------
thestonefox
We've been looking for a logo for some time! :)

[https://github.com/thestonefox/SteamVR_Unity_Toolkit/issues/...](https://github.com/thestonefox/SteamVR_Unity_Toolkit/issues/292)

~~~
S4UC1SS0N
VR need love !

------
nicolasbrailo
My open source Vlc remote is pretty ugly. Can I nominate it to get a better
logo? Source @
[https://github.com/nicolasbrailo/VlcFreemote](https://github.com/nicolasbrailo/VlcFreemote)

------
tilt
Just getting started on paddock: Up and Running development environment built
with `parse-server` and `docker`.

[https://github.com/nutcore/paddock/](https://github.com/nutcore/paddock/)

------
devolt
[http://cropme.ru](http://cropme.ru) is a great app for instant screen
sharing, still using stock logo. The project is free, used by a lot of people
and for sure opensource

------
danielravina
My project is in big need for a nice logo and a Mac dock icon
[http://github.com/danielravina/headset](http://github.com/danielravina/headset)

Thank you!

------
theantonym
netboot.xyz ([https://netboot.xyz](https://netboot.xyz)), uses the iPXE
project to network boot Operating System installers and utilities from quick
and easy to use menu.

I have no logo today but would love to see what you might be able to come up
with.

------
kvz
It would be great to have a logo for bash3boilerplate.sh

------
dbg31415
Please post the results in an update when you can! (=

------
s0l1dsnak3123
Both Diplomat (github.com/wearefarmgeek/diplomat) and Postie
([https://github.com/johnhamelink/postie](https://github.com/johnhamelink/postie))
are looking for logos.

